# Traction Sevcon Millipak Controller 633T46101 (6 flashes)



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

rafaelzavala said:


> Dear friends, I just registered today and hope this will be a good way to solve my technical problems.
> 
> I have a problem with a 1.5 Tons Electric Forklift. the Sevcon Controller 633T46101 (Millipak) was replaced because it had a fault (3 flashes) which means short-circuit. After replacing it I have a new fault (6 flashes). According to manual, it is an accelerator fault. I already checked wiring and everything seems to be ok.
> 
> ...


Hi rafa,

It sounds like a controller setting is incorrect for your throttle type. It's been a while since I used a Millipak, but I think there were personality parameters allowing you to choose throttle types. You need a programming pendant or PCpak program/dongle to access parameters. Check with your Sevcon dealer who sold you the unit.

Regards,

major

edit: Also check to see if your throttle is returning all the way to zero. Adjustment there can cause an error if the controller is started with a non-zero throttle input.


----------



## vins (Mar 15, 2014)

Good day.
Guys tell me the designation of the diagnostic connector for TTL ?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

vins said:


> Good day.
> Guys tell me the designation of the diagnostic connector for TTL ?


Molex Minifit Jr.


----------



## vins (Mar 15, 2014)

major said:


> Molex Minifit Jr.


No .
You don't understand .
I know the name of the connector . I need the transcript of the connector pins . The designation .


----------



## vins (Mar 15, 2014)

YES! Hurray! Hooked! Earned! The connection is!


----------

